# [solved] Net24 na liniach tepsy

## mcpayek

Witam. Mam problem podczas nawiązywania połączenia z netią - net24 na lini tepsy. 

Mam już ładnie działający modem  :Smile:  (sagem fast 800) - tzn. swiecą się obie diody - PWR i ADSL.

połączenie próbuję nawiązac przy pomocy rp-pppoe, emerge ładnie zadziałał, wszystko gra

odpaliłem pppoe-setup, wpisałem login (***@webnet24.pl), potem interfejs eth1, DNS próbowałem 3 opcje:

195.114.161.61

195.114.181.130

194.204.152.34

217.98.63.164

213.241.79.37

195.114.181.130

potem wpisałem hasło no i to było na tyle jeśli chodzi o konfigurację.

następnym krokiem było polecenie pppoe-start i tu pojawił się problem - próbuje się połączyć ale po chwili pokazuje się TIMED OUT. sprawdziłem zarówno /etc/resolv.conf, jak i /etc/ppp/chap-secrets , pap-secrets jak i pppoe.options

byłbym dozgonnie wdzięczny gdyby ktoś wskazał mi co źle zrobiłem i napisał jak jest dobrze  :Smile: 

z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiamLast edited by mcpayek on Thu Aug 09, 2007 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChRisiu

Może to Ci pomoże:

http://zibik.jogger.pl/2007/03/18/neostrada-pod-linuksem-sagem-speedtouch/

----------

## mcpayek

dzięki za odpowiedź

przejrzałem, co prawda na szybko - byc może pomoże zaktualizowanie ppp, mam obecnie 2.4.2, a koleś pisze, że 2.4.3 minimum musi być - i tu pojawia się moje pytanie - co oznacza

 *Quote:*   

> ppp>=2.4.3-r15 z flagą 'atm'

 ? tzn o tą flagę mi chodzi

i jeszcze jedno pytanie

 *Quote:*   

> W pliku /etc/conf.d/net trzeba dodać:
> 
> config_ppp0=( ppp ) # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh
> 
> link_ppp0='/dev/null' # Not required by PPPoA links, but must be specified
> ...

 

tu jest opis dla pppoa, a jak będę chciał wipsać pppoe, to co gdzie zmienić   :Very Happy: 

przepraszam za banalne pytania, ale tak to jest jak się zaczyna przygode z linuxem  :Smile:  (szczególnie z gentoo)

----------

## cinek810

w sprawie co to znaczy z flaga use jesli chcesz troche zrozumienia to spojrz do dokumentacji od Portage.

W praktyce dopisz do pliku /etc/portage/package.use :

 *Quote:*   

> net-dialup/ppp atm

 

Jesli pliku nie ma trzeba oczywiscie stworzyc.

[Edit] Chociaz.. jesli masz pppoe to urzycie tej flagi wydaje mi sie bez sensu. pppoa wydawalo mi sie ze znaczy wlasnie ATM.. Przy pppoe zdaje sie co innego jest potrzebne. Jak zainstalujesz ppp to pewnie na koniec bedzie podpowiedz w tej sprawie.

----------

## mcpayek

wszytsko poinstalowałem, poszło bez problemów - no i dalej nie działa

gdzieśtam znalazłem że dla netii trzeba ustawić VPI na8, tylko pytanie gdzie to zrobić?

próbowałem jeszcze eagle-usb skonfigurować, ale juz przy kompilacji mi się błędy pojawiają, niezależnie czy próbuję wersję 1.0.4, 1.9.8 czy 2.3.3, zresztą ktoś gdzieś tu pisał, że eagle-usb to taka średnia opcja

najwiekszy problem to ten, że wszędzie jest pełno opisów dla neostrady, natomiast dla netii znalazłem 1 tylko, i to w dodatku z użyciem eagle-usb  :Sad: 

Może inaczej spróbuję:

ktoś tu kiedyś wrzucił opis instalacji neo "ręcznie"  :Smile:  KLIK

w sumie wszystko ok, tylko trzeba by zmienić fragment

 *Quote:*   

> lock 
> 
> defaultroute 
> 
> noipdefault 
> ...

 

tak aby korzystał z pppoe, no i to nieszczęsne VPI z 0 na 8 trzeba by gdzieś zmienić 

poczytam jeszcze źródła tego poradnika który podałem w linku, może tam coś znajdę, jednak jeśli przyjdzie wam jakiś pomysł do głowy, to byłbym bardzo szczęśliwy  :Smile: 

----------

## cinek810

Sam jestem początkujący i nigdy z net24 nie mialem doczynienia. Mam neostrade tp.

Z tego co poczytalem i sam napsales tutaj jest to pppoe, dlatego nie powinienes podarzac za konfiguracja ppp na podstawie neostrady.

Pierwszym etapem jaki musisz przebrnac jest nagrywanie firmware do modemu, czyli po podlaczeniu przez Ciebie modemu (wzglednie zaladowaniu jakiegos modulu) Twoj modem powinien sie zsynchronizowac z siecia. Postaraj sie najpierw przejsc ten etap, tutaj wszystko jest zgodne z opisami dla neostrady tp i Twojego modemu. Pewnosc zadzialania dadza Ci logi systemowe inforumjace o podlaczeniu urzadzenia, rozpoznaniu modemu, nagraniu firmware i synchronizacji.

Pozniej dopiero zabierz sie za instalacje ppp i konfiguracje pod pppoe.  Tutaj masz w komentarzeach konfiguracje ppp dla netii, co prawda czlowiek uzywa innego modemu, ale sadze ze polaczenie na niej zestawisz. Moze nie dzialac automat do laczenia- trzeba bedzie sprawdzic jakie informacje zostawia po kolejnych krokach dmesg i takie podstawic.

Podkresle jeszcze raz, ze nie jestem zadnym ekspertem i moge sie mylic...

----------

## mcpayek

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Sam jestem początkujący i nigdy z net24 nie mialem doczynienia. Mam neostrade tp.
> 
> Z tego co poczytalem i sam napsales tutaj jest to pppoe, dlatego nie powinienes podarzac za konfiguracja ppp na podstawie neostrady.
> 
> Pierwszym etapem jaki musisz przebrnac jest nagrywanie firmware do modemu, czyli po podlaczeniu przez Ciebie modemu (wzglednie zaladowaniu jakiegos modulu) Twoj modem powinien sie zsynchronizowac z siecia. Postaraj sie najpierw przejsc ten etap, tutaj wszystko jest zgodne z opisami dla neostrady tp i Twojego modemu. Pewnosc zadzialania dadza Ci logi systemowe inforumjace o podlaczeniu urzadzenia, rozpoznaniu modemu, nagraniu firmware i synchronizacji.

 

to już mam zrobione, modem działa i się synchronizuje

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Pozniej dopiero zabierz sie za instalacje ppp i konfiguracje pod pppoe.  Tutaj masz w komentarzeach konfiguracje ppp dla netii, co prawda czlowiek uzywa innego modemu, ale sadze ze polaczenie na niej zestawisz. Moze nie dzialac automat do laczenia- trzeba bedzie sprawdzic jakie informacje zostawia po kolejnych krokach dmesg i takie podstawic.
> 
> Podkresle jeszcze raz, ze nie jestem zadnym ekspertem i moge sie mylic...

 

poszukam, pokombinuje  :Wink:  dzięki

----------

## scyld

 *mcpayek wrote:*   

> Witam. Mam problem podczas nawiązywania połączenia z netią - net24 na lini tepsy. 
> 
> Mam już ładnie działający modem  (sagem fast 800) - tzn. swiecą się obie diody - PWR i ADSL.
> 
> połączenie próbuję nawiązac przy pomocy rp-pppoe, emerge ładnie zadziałał, wszystko gra
> ...

 

Zaaaraz, czy czasem nie pomyliłeś PPPoE z PPPoA?

ZTCW net24 działa na tym drugim, przynajmniej u mnie.

Acha, jeśli mam rację i rzeczywiście doszedłeś do momentu gdy modem działa poprawnie, to wystarczy do /etc/conf.d/net wstawić:

```
config_ppp0=( ppp )

link_ppp0="0.35"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa" )

username_ppp0="twoj_user@webnet24.pl"

password_ppp0="twoje_haslo"

pppd_ppp0=(

        "updetach"

        "noauth"

        "debug"

        "defaultroute"

        "lcp-echo-interval 10"

        "lcp-echo-failure 3"

        "noipdefault"

        "holdoff 15"

        "user twoj_user@webnet24.pl"

        "usepeerdns"

        "logfile /etc/ppp/net24_log"

        "noaccomp"

        "nobsdcomp"

        "noccp"

        "nodeflate"

        "nopcomp"

        "novj"

        "novjccomp"

        "child-timeout 60"

)
```

Jakiekolwiek wpisy w chap-secrets i pap-secrets są zbędne. Jak już wszystko będzie działać, możesz usunąć debug oraz logfile z "pppd_ppp0".

----------

## ChRisiu

 *mcpayek wrote:*   

> wszytsko poinstalowałem, poszło bez problemów - no i dalej nie działa
> 
> gdzieśtam znalazłem że dla netii trzeba ustawić VPI na8, tylko pytanie gdzie to zrobić?
> 
> 

 

Netia ma faktycznie VPI=8, a zmienić trzeba w miejscu gdzie masz neostradowe 0.35 na 8.35. Co do PPPOE i PPPOA to mam Net24 i chodzi na PPPOA. 

 *mcpayek wrote:*   

> przejrzałem, co prawda na szybko

 

I przeczytaj dokładnie tego linka co podesłałem wcześniej   :Wink: .

 *scyld wrote:*   

> Acha, jeśli mam rację i rzeczywiście doszedłeś do momentu gdy modem działa poprawnie, to wystarczy do /etc/conf.d/net ...

 

I zrobić:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0
```

a potem:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

----------

## mcpayek

Przepraszam ze tak pozno odpisuje, ale na wakacjach bylem.

Przede wszystkim dziekuje osobom, ktore udzielily sie w tym watku, za pomoc w postawieniu net24 na gentoo  :Smile: 

Jednoczesnie chcialbym zebrane od was informacje tu opisac krok po kroku - co nalezy zrobic, aby postawic Net24 na liniach tepsy na modemie sagem fast 800, aby opis ten sluzyl przyszlym pokoleniom ;]

1. Najpierw musimy miec zroda jadra w wersji 2.6.16 albo wyzej, czyli konsola - emerge gentoo-sources.

2. Nastepnie konfigurujemy jaderko, czyli konsola:

     cd /etc/src/linux

     make gconfig [ew. xconfig, ale wg. mnie gconfig jest najladniejszy  :Smile:  ]

3. konfiguracja:

ATM

Networking  --->

    Networking options  --->

        [*] Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [*] Classical IP over ATM (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [ ] LAN Emulation (LANE) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [ ] RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols

Firmware loader

Device Drivers  --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

        [*] Prevent firmware from being built

        [*] Userspace firmware loading support

USB

Device Drivers  --->

    USB support  --->

        [*] Support for Host-side USB

        [*] EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

        [*] OHCI HCD support

        [*] UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

    USB DSL modem support  --->

       [*] USB DSL modem support

       [ ]  Speedtouch USB support

       [ ]  Conexant AccessRunner USB support

       [*] ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem

       [ ]  Other USB DSL modem support

PPP over ATM

Device Drivers  --->

    Network device support  --->

        [*] PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

        [ ]PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [ ]PPP filtering

        [ ] PPP support for async serial ports

        [ ] PPP support for sync tty ports

        [*] PPP Deflate compression

        [*] PPP BSD-Compress compression

        [ ] PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

        [ ] PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [*] PPP over ATM 

4. na koniec save, i w konsoli make && make modules_install

5. kopiujemy bzImage do /boot

6. konsola: echo "net-dialup/ppp atm" >> /etc/portage/package.use

7. nastepnie musimy zainstalowac: ppp (u mnie to byla wersja 2.4.3, moze na wczesniejszych tez bedzie dzialac), linux-atm i ueagle-atm

(emerge ppp [ew. =ppp-2.4.3], emerge linux-atm, emerge ueagle-atm)

8. w tym momencie powinnismy miec dzialajacy modem, pozostaje tylko

9. do pliku /etc/conf.d/net dopisac:

 *Quote:*   

> config_ppp0=( ppp )
> 
> link_ppp0="/dev/null"
> 
> plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.35" )
> ...

 

10. i 2 dowiazania symboliczne na koniec:

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

 oraz

rm /etc/resolv.conf

ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf

11. i pozostaje nam tylko wpisac w konsoli /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

12. automatyczne nawiązywanie połączenia 

rc-update add net.ppp0 default

----------

